# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مقایسه ی رشته های دانشگاهی

## Amiir

:Y (755): سلام.
بچه ها کسی میدونه فرق رشته های فیزیک هسته ای / فیزیک اتمی / فیزیک حالت جامد / مهندسی هسته ای و پزشکی هسته ای چیه؟
فقط یه لطفی کنین اطلاعاتتون که میذارین اینجا  دانسته های خودتون باشه که بدردم بخوره. :Y (389):

----------


## design46

همون طور که از اسماش پیداس مربوط به انرژی هسته ای میشه که توی این رشته ها باید مخ فیزیک باشی تا کم نیاری

----------


## Amiir

واااااقعن؟؟!!شوخی میکنی! :Y (408): عزییز من منم اینو میدونم که مربوط به کدوم انرژی هست!بنده از تفاوت های این رشته ها سوال کردم!کمی دقت به عنوان تاپیک!تیشکر! :Y (442): 

 :Y (668):

----------


## Amiir

:Yahoo (28):

----------

